# *** RBO scores from 06-24 ***



## passthru24 (Jun 24, 2012)

We would like to give everyone that came out today a Big Thank You. It was Hot today and we still had a Big crowd come out and enjoy the shoot. We had 83 shooters. Hope everyone got some good practice in before the IL. shoot this coming weekend. Hope to see alot of you there and again THANKS for coming out today.

Open Money 				Scores	12/14's
Blake Burger				204	4/0's

Open Trophy					
Larry Williams				196	3/0's
Micheal Barnes			183	3/1's
Jerry Buchanan			169	0/0's
Mike Kessler				162	0/0's

Known 45					
Keith Bowdon				189	3/0's

Seniors					
Jim Robinson				202	3/0's

Bowhunter					
Jamie Whitten				187	3/1's
Anthony Caldwell			183	0/0's
Robby Sims				181	1/0's
Robert Sims				177	1/0's
Hal Wolfe				172	0/0's
Jonathan Casales			172	3/0's
Travis Owens				171	0/0's
Dusty Bowdon				169	1/0's

Bow Novice					
Doug Gresham			210	6/0's
Gerald Skees				200	4/0's
George Sheridan			196	3/2's
Robbie Turner				182	1/1's
Jared Joiner				157	1/1's

Womens					
Chole Rosser				204	6/0's
Rachel Gresham			169	2/0's
Tanya Shellnutt			155	1/0's

Youth					
Colton Short				202	3/2's

Sr. Eagle					
James Hawk				190	0/2's
Savannah Short			181	2/1's
Brandon Jersey			163	2/0's
Hunter Flemming			152	1/0's
Aydan McKenzie			109	0/0's


Jr Eagle					
Trey Gardner				107	1/0's
Camille Rosser			163	1/0's

Fun Shoot					
Don Hansen				210	1/4's
Scott Parrott				208	5/2's
Melinda Hawk				206	6/1's
Justin Norris				206	5/1's
Anthony Pruitt				204	3/2's
Richard Flemming			204	3/0's
Jon McCollum				194	3/0's
Jim Gardner				193	3/0's
Adrian Sipple				193	4/0's
Kim Parrott				192	1/0's
Lamar Norris				192	2/0's
Kevin Hawk				192	4/0's
Chuck Cauthen			189	5/0's
Gavin Finch				185	2/0's
Chris Vines				183	1/2's
JJ Rosser				183	2/1's
Jerry Presley				182	3/0's
Bubba Prescott			182	3/0's
Teri Rosser				181	4/0's
Jonathan Hutchins			179	1/2's
Bill Snellgrove				178	2/1's
Trent Norris				176	0/0's
Chris Bradley				174	0/0's
Stacy Cauthen				170	0/1's
Annie Altman				170	2/0's
Dillian Bradley				168	1/1's
Richard Sawyer			166	1/1's
Kevin Keeble				162	2/0's
Hunter Cauthen			160	0/0's
Abby Bradley				154	3/0's
Katie Keeble				139	1/1's
Sean Altman				139	0/0's
Danyelle Murphy			135	0/0's
Drake Snellgrove			131	0/0's
Jeff Houseman					
Josh McGraw					
Richard Mabry					
Ephraim	 Beaber				
Dale Bloodworth					
Eddie Williams					
Dennis Page					
Chris Driver					
Terrell Prescott					
Dianne Prescott					
David Cunningham					
Hunter Cunningham					
Kenneth Gary					
Mark Farrar					
Robert Smith


----------



## solocam678 (Jun 24, 2012)

Great shoot guys me an tinker had a blast an I sheded a few pounds to boot


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow, good turn out !    ...Sorry I missed it.


----------



## BowedUP (Jun 24, 2012)

Had a blast as always and shot great!    hopefully the red stake will not whoop me next shoot!!


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 24, 2012)

Doug I think red will be a much better color on you than blue,,,,,,,


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 24, 2012)

Hate I missed it. Had too many "honey do's" to get finished before headin to the Illinois shoot this week. Hope to see ya there!


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 24, 2012)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Hate I missed it. Had too many "honey do's" to get finished before headin to the Illinois shoot this week. Hope to see ya there!



Yea I got to get mine done early this week so I can see you there  but it should be worth it


----------



## grits191 (Jun 25, 2012)

Had a great time, even though "Someone" made us HIKE up a 400 mile high MOUNTAIN in 500 degree heat!!!!!


----------



## lawdog121 (Jun 27, 2012)

Had a blast..Thanks to River Bottom Outdoors for all their help in picking the right bow for me (PSE)!!!! Cant wait for the next shoot hopefully I will beat Ant this time!


----------



## BowedUP (Jun 28, 2012)

lawdog121 said:


> Had a blast..Thanks to River Bottom Outdoors for all their help in picking the right bow for me (PSE)!!!! Cant wait for the next shoot hopefully I will beat Ant this time!



Welcome to the PSE family!!  I love both of mine!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 28, 2012)

the number of "fun" shooters is crazy


----------



## lawdog121 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks Bowed Up! Again I had a blast and by the way...I was the one who hit the IRON BUCK at 50 yards!!


----------

